
The Media Really Has Neglected Puerto Rico - curtis
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-media-really-has-neglected-puerto-rico/
======
masonic
"Data from Media Cloud, a database that collects news published on the
internet every day, shows that the devastation in Puerto Rico is getting
comparatively little attention..."

But the graph (and data) cut off _before Maria even made landfall_ in P.R. It
didn't make landfall until 10:15 on the 20th.

~~~
curtis
The other 3 graphs in the article go up to the 24th or the 25th.

